# stop speaking your too stupid



## Guest (Apr 13, 2003)

You know I was reading through about 3 posts on here. I have come to the conclusion based on those posts that there are really stupid Nissan fans. First off I would like, before I continue, to ask the moderators permission to smack the next person who says the new GT-R concept is an R35. Nissan never associated the concept in any way to any series (R33 R34 etc are series badges not models). When the concept came out it was the Skyline GT-R. (When it comes out in 2004 it will most likely be called the Nissan GT-R, but who really knows.) To the 21st century einstein who said "the new skyline has the VQ35DE in it so itl most likely be called V35". you suck @ life dude. The Skyline V35 DOES NOT have a vq35. I don't know where you got that information. The 300GT has a VQ30DD and the 250GT/250GT Four/250GTe have the VQ25DD. and why wouldn’t it be called a skyline (to exitspeed)? The new V35 series Skylnes are just that. Just because it doesn’t come in turbo like you wanted, doesn’t mean the GT-R won't. Too many ppl think of "R34" as being the Skyline R34 GT-R Vspec. Where the GT-R was a R34 model, most skylines R34's in japan are sedans. Scourge,(or however your screen name is spelled), you seam to have your head on straight I have no complaints with you. To the ppl that are going to whine about my thread being "demeaning" or "condescending" guess what... I meant it to be! Why can't ppl do their homework on the subject they come in and start a post about. Do you know how irritating it is for someone who doesn’t have their head in the ground to read about an R35 GT-R Concept????? It’s like telling the average earth-dwelling loser "the earth is flat". Now add the fact someone as lame as myself is very passionate about Nissan and boom, you get this thread. To sum up caues I know most ppl are prob. Lazy like me.
1 All new skylines in Japan are V35’s that is the series badge. Deal with it!
2 There is no such thing as a R35!!!!!!!
3 the new skylines don’t have the VQ35DE in them
4 The G35 is a skyline pretty much with different engine and trany.
5 NOT ALL R34’s are GT-R’s. 
6 most of you suck @ life
lol the last one was a joke but I’ll keep it there cause it will aggravate the already irritated. Everyone keep cool, later (kpgc10 ownz all skylines)


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2003)

If I could only get a handle on my spelling, (the title should be "stop speaking you're too stupid"), I might have a foot to stand on. Especially when calling other ppl stupid. Oh well that’s life for you!


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

A little passionate....but pretty much spot on.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2003)

nissangod - your post reminds me of a saying, 'arguing on the internet is like running in the special olympics, even if you win, you're still retarded' this goes for bitching about senseless things as well


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

no need for name calling! instead of calling people stupid you could have gone about it in a more "mature" way. like correcting someone as opposed to bashing someone.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2003)

first of all i would like to thank enititym for being so gracious as to call me the "nissan god". that was a real ego boost bro ty for that. and back @ you entitym.... you said "your post reminds me of a saying, 'arguing on the internet is like running in the special olympics" first of all do you have something against handicap ppl? second i like making fun of ppl i wasn’t arguing. being a condescending bastard is fun for me. so tell me one thing. exactly what is it that you were trying to do when telling me this? i think you have an ego problem and couldn’t handle your guilty conscience when reading my post so you attacked me trying to demean my wonderful and most loving personality. using some sick analogy that, in and of itself was a harsh attack on the disabled was lame. ::shakes head:: no one likes a bully dude lol to nismoprincess, i love you sweetheart! you remind of me of my mother.... "don't make fun of others misfortunes" she would tell me. and your right. but then why is it so much fun "bashing" on ppl? perhaps im an asshole...eh well screw it might as well be good at your niche in life lol keep cool, later
dan


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2003)

no one likes a bully but you like making fun of other people, that makes sense, dumbass.......... just don't kick my ass or anything man, cause after all this is the internet and i'm really gonna care what you say just like you really shouldnt care what i say.....

you're the man dan


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2003)

your damn straight i am entityM and don't forget it. im an Ethug and ill pop a cap in yo rumpuss homely!!!! dude on the half serious note. im really only poking fun @ ppl. it seams though every once and a while someone takes it personal. just curious but don't you think "dumbass" is a bit harsh? didn't you mean "really cool guy that i like alot and look up to; can i have a picture of you for my binder?" just a thought. but honestly dude..... i will kick your ass if you get out of line on my thread  lmfao oh boy ::shakes head:: anyone taking offense to my thread should lighten up! I suck worse then you do so why get mad? just poke fun back. I do warn you that I have more wit about me though.. later keep cool, later
dan


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2003)

why dont you talk to me on your 16th bday pal


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2003)

entityM im really starting to think you are a friggen moron. get the point through your thick skull, IM JOKING AROUND!!! 16th birthday?? please as if your small little unintelligible mind could possibly comprehend true discernment of a person's mentality through a thread he started just to be belligerently stupid. you suck @ life dude! ::hands you a tissue:: lol keep cool bro, later
dan


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2003)

whatever you say pal


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

Wow, this thread is funny. I just wanted to post so I would get an e-mail to read the funny ass responses,  .


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2003)

this is just for you fletch, 
a journalist walks into a bar and sees george bush and britian prime minister tony blair talking, its the journalists day off but he figured when else will i get this chance to talk to these two again, so he aproaches the two men and asks what they're doing in a bar....... bush replies we're planning world war three, the journalist says why are you doing such a thing, what are your plans???? he asks, blair replies that they're planning on killing one million iraqi's and one bicycle repair man.... the journalist, stumped on what he meant asks why on earth would you kill a bicycle repair man........ blair laughingly looks to bush and says''see, i told you no one would care if we kill a million iraqi's'' 

hahahaha, thats for you fletch, hope you get a kick out it


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

entityM said:


> *this is just for you fletch,
> a journalist walks into a bar and sees george bush and britian prime minister tony blair talking, its the journalists day off but he figured when else will i get this chance to talk to these two again, so he aproaches the two men and asks what they're doing in a bar....... bush replies we're planning world war three, the journalist says why are you doing such a thing, what are your plans???? he asks, blair replies that they're planning on killing one million iraqi's and one bicycle repair man.... the journalist, stumped on what he meant asks why on earth would you kill a bicycle repair man........ blair laughingly looks to bush and says''see, i told you no one would care if we kill a million iraqi's''
> 
> hahahaha, thats for you fletch, hope you get a kick out it *


Haha, good one. But, was that response shitty?


----------



## Nismo Skyline (May 2, 2002)

thenissangod said:


> *You know I was reading through about 3 posts on here. I have come to the conclusion based on those posts that there are really stupid Nissan fans. First off I would like, before I continue, to ask the moderators permission to smack the next person who says the new GT-R concept is an R35*



No you don't have my permission to smack anyone. Why don't you try and post something remotely constructive?


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2003)

My question is isnt this a Nissan forums? and isnt the topics skylines? and arnt we supposed to be talking about skylines? and learning about skylines? wow this whole time thats what I thought this was?

The best way to describe some of the people on here is:
" The person who think they know everything, really knows nothing" you know who u are.

So next time someone asks a question or says something that may be wrong or is there OWN OPION, try to be cool and ackowedge them and corrct them politly. Because when people are insaulted they get defensive and mad. 

" Why can't we all just get along?"


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2003)

man no love ppl... lol. im sorry i find such stupid stuff funny. i wasnt being serious and didnt think ppl would take it that way. but eh well i was just trying to be stupid and get some laughs. i didnt think the lack of validy to the the forum topic would bother anyone.. anyhow.. to the moderator just kill the thread put it out of its missery lol. keep cool, later
dan


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

> Why don't you try and post something remotely constructive?


because thats not what he's here for.... check his post history, I just did. It should be the nissan devil with all the flaming this guy does.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2003)

yeah close the thread so we can start a new one called nissangod is a fuckin moron that shouldnt be able to have children


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

this is in the skyline forum why????


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2003)

ask nissangod, he's the moron who started it all


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

thenissangod said:


> * but honestly dude..... i will kick your ass if you get out of line on my thread  lmfao oh boy ::shakes head:: anyone taking offense to my thread should lighten up! *


And we will ban anyone that gets out of line... even you on your "own" thread.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2003)

I dig all the threads (even this one). I just bought a skyline and want to learn all I can about them. Thanks for educating me in a fun way!

"don't you wish you could spell check your life?"


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

thenissangod said:


> *You know I was reading through about 3 posts on here. I have come to the conclusion based on those posts that there are really stupid Nissan fans. *


Thats sort of cocky, we all start off stupid. Some of us get smarter as time goes by.

Mike


----------

